# chicken seems to be loosing feathers , wheaten maran



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

I have just noticed that my maran seems to loosing afew feathers any ideas ?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

She is probably Molting.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a few that have started molting as well. They sure look pathetic


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Thought so , they do look funny , will keep an eye on her


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

All of mine are molting and they look like refugees after a tornado or hurricane. My yard looks like a chicken slaughterhouse and every time one gives a shake of the feathers, they rain down like confetti. Tis the season....


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine are starting to do the same it's that time of the year again it looks like someone had a major pillow fight in my coops lol.


----------

